# Best way to Bath a Cockapoo



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I am having problems giving Dexter a bath, he hates it, he jumps out the bath, I put him in, he jumps out again. He is usually very muddy and the bathroom and me usually ends up covered in muddy water. I have tried filling the bath a bit and then putting him in and scooping water over him, I have tried the shower in an empty bath and with a bit of water. He hates all these and goes crazy. I have put toys in the bath, fed treats and put him on a lead and usually my husband and I have to do a joint bath so one of us can hold him and the other wash. What I really want is for him to feel o.k. about having a bath and not to be scared and I have no idea how to do this. 

Thanks for any advice.
Alison


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Put some floating toys in the bath....they will try and nose them around... possibly throw him in just for fun and no washing one day just to get him used to it...I ended up wet for a long time, lady now is much better...also if you have a large laundry tub, go and get a spray head that fits over the mouth of the faucet and wash him in there....easier on your back


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tbh maybe it can be taught to be better with a bath, but Izzie also hates it & although now she seems to stand still for us because she knows she won't be let out until we're done, she still despises being washed & afterwards feels very sorry for herself :/ Although she will insist on going in mucky becks or going on the soil in the garden after it's rained knowing she gets mucky & gets either bathed or her paws rinsed afterwards.
I had to rinse her paws earlier as she was flithy & she sat in the window sulking until the hoover came out & then she was fine with me because I was her 'protector' from the big scary noisy hoover that she hates  Haha, pretty funny when you think about it.

I think you just have to persevere, generally me & my mum have to wash Izzie together so I know what you mean about it being difficult, mum holds while I wash... But we have a shower head attached to the bath which makes it much easier. Good luck! I hope you can find some kind of solution that we haven't, but like I said (Izzie is now 13 months old) she just mainly stands & puts up with it looks sorry for herself (with the odd escape plan every now & then haha).


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i have a sucker and noos for the bath just as a back up http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/358/bath-choker


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im sure i read somewhere once they realise they can climb out of the bath they will try and do it again and again and again.

My advice would be that it would be easier and less stressful if there were two of you one to hold him and one to use the shower head to wash him.

Ive always washed Buddy in the bath and hes quite used to just standing there now he has tryed to get out but ive never let him.

While on holiday my husband helped me to wash him and i must admit it was a lot easier when theres two of you,i think Buddy was being washed everyday !

A mat in the bath to stop them slipping is also a good idea.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I put Betty on a rubber mat in an empty bath ( they don't like to feel themselves slipping) and use the shower ( which is very powerful). I always do her head
last as this is the bit she usually doesn't like. I have to say I put Betty in the 
bath most days ( as she is white) and she now just stands there until I'm finished.Sometimes I shampoo her twice and then conditioner so she is standing there quite some time!! I do have a shower bath so one end of the bath is screened so escape for her was never easy - I think she just accepts it's going to happen now!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

For a dog that adores water and at any opportunity jumps into lakes and ponds I can never understand why Dexter hates baths so much. He is a nightmare in the bath and jumps out at the slightest chance. My daughter and I have to bath him together and we need to keep his collar on to hold him. I don't think he will ever change- he is fine with brushing and the hairdryer- he just loathes baths!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Colin you do exactly what I do with Arthur - rubber mat and the shower! Arthur is cream to and a dirt magnet, he still doesnt like it much tho!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

calli.h said:


> Colin you do exactly what I do with Arthur - rubber mat and the shower! Arthur is cream to and a dirt magnet, he still doesnt like it much tho!!


Considering Betty's nickname is bossyknickers I'm amazed at how good she is...
especially now hearing others are not so good.
Not sure I will get a white/cream dog again tho!!


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Considering Betty's nickname is bossyknickers I'm amazed at how good she is...
> especially now hearing others are not so good.
> Not sure I will get a white/cream dog again tho!!


Ha This is exactly why I wanted a golden or black poo as knew winter months with white/cream dog would be a pain in the rear....however I knew poo's changed colour but didn't realise quite how much. Archie is getting lighter and lighter and comes home flithy already..should have gone for black


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Clairasol said:


> Ha This is exactly why I wanted a golden or black poo as knew winter months with white/cream dog would be a pain in the rear....however I knew poo's changed colour but didn't realise quite how much. Archie is getting lighter and lighter and comes home flithy already..should have gone for black


Ha Ha - next one defintley going to be a choccy - white is really high maintenance!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Clairasol said:


> Ha This is exactly why I wanted a golden or black poo as knew winter months with white/cream dog would be a pain in the rear....however I knew poo's changed colour but didn't realise quite how much. Archie is getting lighter and lighter and comes home flithy already..should have gone for black


I will warn you, golden does get much lighter sometimes, my Izzie was a glden pup & now she is cream...
The only thing I will say though is that at least with the lighter colours you can see the mud so you can clean it off! The darker the colour the less likely you are to see the mud & it could end up with paw prints trailed through the house  So there are pluses and minuses to both light & dark colours 
We wouldn't change Izzie for all the world, she's gorgeous


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Clairasol said:


> Ha This is exactly why I wanted a golden or black poo as knew winter months with white/cream dog would be a pain in the rear....however I knew poo's changed colour but didn't realise quite how much. Archie is getting lighter and lighter and comes home flithy already..should have gone for black


The dirt is still there with a black dog!!! you just can't see it. So it will still end up on your sofa, carpet etc. At least with a light coloured dog you can see the dirt and know when to remove it! lol
I know I'm biased with a white dog but luckily most times the dirt seems to fall off Lolly before we've finished her walk. Not today though  lol


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I wouldn't swap my black 'poo for any other colour


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy was a nightmare to bath, so last time I decided to get into the shower cubicle with him. With the door closed there is no escape, and he, at least, is clean afterwards A bit unconventional, I admit, but it works. With me in beside him he doesn't try to escape either. (Of course, I wore a swimsuit - wouldn't do to let him see me naked - he is a fella after all.)


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

We are doing ok with Cara in the shower but to be honest we also made sure she saw us using the shower so she wouldn't be so scared - sort of if my humans like it then it can't be bad.

Might sound crazy but have you thought of getting in the bath first so your dog can see (wear shorts) and then put the dog in. Have fun splash around with toys, then introduce the dog to shampoo etc and take it from there?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

i have problems like that especially at around 4 mths old i use the tie to the tap method !! works for me kendal said about bath chocker seen that at crufts once will get one i no they are brilliant that is what i would recommend romeox


----------



## twored (May 25, 2011)

I use 2 leads one attached to his collar and the other his harness and tie them round the handles on my bath, tap will do if you don't have these. Pre-fill the bath with tepid water up to his thighs and lift him carefully in, my daughter cuddles, feeds and reassure's him whilst I use a small bowl to pur water over him, shampoo and then rinse off as quickly as poss. 

Generally he stands really well but the leads mean he cannot jump out on his few attempts to escape (usually one or two tries every bath). 

His dog food is pellet form which actually floats so sometimes I use these to keep him occupied but not if when I'm shampooing. 

Good luck


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I have a very hard job keeping Nacho out of the bath. If i'm in it (trying to relax) he will without fail jump in with me. I tried locking him out but he just scrabbles and paws at the door - also not very relaxing. I end up having a two minute bath and then let him get in after me so he can do his duck diving!

Always 2 sides to the coin - although I won't b doing as much complaining - least i have a nice clean pup on my light coloured carpets!


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

What great ideas you all have. Thankyou. I think I will try and have a bath and see what Dexter thinks, infact maybe I will bring him upstairs when the children are in the bath and see what he thinks of that. I am going to order one of those sucky bath leads they look ideal.


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

We have a walk in shower so ollie gets tied up with the lead and fortunately its not a fixed shower head so I use that to wash him.... Being black it's amazing how much dirt comes out of him


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent seems to like baths - esspecially good as he's really getting into the 'muddy Poo' phase where he will jump into every single mud puddle he can find!!!
Plus when I'm in the shower (seperate from the bath) he cries to be let in, as soon as I step out he's zoomed in!


----------



## rainbow47 (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree that it's important to have a rubber mat in the bottom of the bath so that your dog feels secure. I use the shower attachment and make sure the water is really warm. Fortunately for me, Teddy is black, so he doesn't need to be bathed too often. Can't say he enjoys it, but he does tolerate it ok.


----------

